# Crank spindle length??



## Chris C (Mar 27, 2009)

I recently built a Black Market Riot and currently have Redline Flight cranks on it. The spindle, at 5.5", is simply too short to space the sprocket and non drive crank arm out. It looks like I need 6" - 6.25" spindle and Redline doesn't make any other spindle lenght.

I am curious what spindle length you are using and what other cranks you are using on your black market. 

Thanks!


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

not totally sure what the spindle looks like, but redline claims to ue a proprietary one. sounds like you are gonna be ass-out unless you get a new crankset...


----------



## Chris C (Mar 27, 2009)

I know I am going to have to buy a new crank set. I just want to make sure the spindle length is appropriate when I do buy. I had the redlines laying around. They are on it for now, but I don't want to really get crazy with the bike until I get this figured out.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I see a ton of Diety cranks on BlkMrkts...


----------



## dirtjumper202 (May 11, 2007)

profile is great on the black markets I've seen I think 6" is what is run


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Profiles need a 6". Running that on mine. 5.5" is too short for the BB shell.


----------



## Chris C (Mar 27, 2009)

What gearing are you using? I am attempting to run 34/16, so I need to make sure the 34 clears the chain stay. 6" seems like the best option as the next size is 6 7/8" I think.


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

Demo-9 said:


> Profiles need a 6". Running that on mine. 5.5" is too short for the BB shell.
> 
> If you flip your spline drive gear backward, you don't need to use as many spacers between the BB shell and sprocket.It may allow the use of a shorter spindle.
> 
> On my bike, it also provided better chain alignment w/ my wide flanged 135mm SS hub.


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

Also, some cranks have different amounts of off-set (Q factor). For example, the Eastern Pro crank arms have a wider pedal stance than Profile's, allowing a wider Q factor for a given spindle length, or will allow the use of a shorter spindle, depending on the circumstances.


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

Both Profiles and Eastern cranks share the same 48 spline spindle interface, BTW.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Yep you can flip it. But I run 175mm cranks and they are as close to the frame on each side as you can get. So a shorter spindle wouldn't really work either. Plus I like the idea of maximum spindle/crank interface as possible.


----------

